# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  How To Protect Your Credit Card

## Creditcards12

Here are some ways you can protect your credit card:

Keep your credit card in a secure location: Store your credit card in a safe place, such as a wallet or purse, and keep it with you at all times.Use a secure website when making online purchases: Make sure the website you are using is secure by looking for the "https" prefix in the URL and a lock icon in the address bar.Use a credit card with added security features: Some credit cards offer added security features, such as virtual credit card numbers, which can help protect your personal information.Don't give out your credit card information to unfamiliar parties: Be wary of giving out your credit card information to unfamiliar parties, especially if they ask for it over the phone or through an unsolicited email.Use strong passwords: Use strong and unique passwords for your credit card accounts to help prevent unauthorized access.Monitor your credit card statements: Regularly review your credit card statements to ensure all charges are accurate and made by you. If you notice any unauthorized charges, report them to your credit card issuer immediately.Keep your credit card information private: Be mindful of who you share your credit card information with and be sure to keep it private.
By following these tips, it can help protect your financial credit card and keep your personal information safe.

----------

